# The turbo project begins... VR style



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

So after helping Evan (2kjettaguy) out along the way with his turbo kit, and now helping him tune it a bit, my car went under the knife this afternoon.
Just like him I am planning on documenting the entire process, as well as doing some custom stuff along the way(not nearly as much as he did however!)
so, My setup, after tuned will be at between 12-14psi:
ATP Manifold
T3/T04E (can't remember the AR but its somewhere like a .56/.68) w/ a stg3 wheel w/ custom downpipe(pre-made)
ATP Oil lines
Tial 38mm wastegate
custom 2.5" boost tubing + 3" inlet pipe to turbo
FMIC (core measures 30x6x2; with endtanks measures 34.5x7x3.25) w/ 2.5" piping
30# injectors and a Split Second PSC1-001 MAP based piggy back controller w/ a Jefnes3 modified stock chip(no speed limiter)
Boostvalve.com boost controller
HKS Super sequential blow off valve
Eurospec Sport 8.5:1 Metal headgasket
So here are some pics so far:
All the stuff I have so far in my trunk(you can't see the BOV or the wastegate)








"I sware there was something here before, but I can't put my finger on it"








Oh, and there it is! (yea EIP high-flow manifold, will have polished runners before it goes back on)








and a nice parcel I recieved today (and reading material in the background).. btw, very quick delivery(5-business days coast to coast), right on time, and very easy to deal with!!!








thats all for now, tomorrow I think I will take the cams out (for sale, Schrick 268s) and take the head off, maybe start polishing the manifold and valve cover as well, not too much I can do until I sell this head (EIP BVH w/ Titanium springs and retainers) and get a stock one back on(I need to find one of these!!!)
My goal(wait, i NEED to) is to have this on the road and running Monday June 1st.
the 30# injectors and manifold will be here monday, and turbo should be here tuesday or wednesday. with the PSC getting here thursday or friday. at that point its just a matter of cutting/welding the piping/oil pan, and gutting the front bumper to house the FMIC. then its off to road tune the PSC1-001 speaking of the front mount, here is an other picture of it:








more updates daily as I get this project going


_Modified by Anand20v at 7:29 PM 5-23-2003_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

that just ain't fair!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what happened to your FMIC it looks like it was melted on part of the fins


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (turboit)*

I have same "TYUS" IC,you will be stoked!!Where is the wideband?


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Looking good. What are you doing for timing?

Chris


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Chris_P)*

bastard







can't wait to get started anand, but now we can't do my suspension cause your car is in the garage







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Chris_P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_P* »_Looking good. What are you doing for timing?

Chris

timing at first will be stock chip... perhaps after some tuning I will have jefnes3 burn me a new chip with different timing.
btw chris, my car will not be sleeping in the garage, its gonna be rolled in and out as we have other customers this week as well


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Do you have a picture of that Tial 38mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (WMTJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WMTJ* »_Do you have a picture of that Tial 38mm?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

No pics of the turbo??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_No pics of the turbo??

still waiting for it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

daily update!
first off, many thanks to Kyle(blkjettavr6) for doing most of the work for me as he knows what he's doing, I'm just learning as I go.
here's the Rad Support Monkey himself:








pulled the head off, found out that the rumors of my car having forged pistons is true, well, atleast we know they are aluminum cuz they scratched pretty easily.
Our first crack at the cams(for a while we wondered if the car really had cams in it, this proved it did)








here is a close up of a piston:








Big valve head what what??(being sold)








my car as it sits right now in evan's driveway:








engine bay:








and my pile of stuff:








so yea, slowly but surely making some progress on this. more work will get done when I find a head to put on this car (if anyone local has a OBD1 head for sale PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!)


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Anand those pistons look stock......the cams im sure but they dont look like Shricks...By the way I have an extra head you can use. I might take a trade but then why would give up that "big valver"... Maybe I dont want Kyle to work "ON" my car!!!!!!







n JK Gimme a call..Dont forget to check your Chains while your there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also have a bunch of gaskets for ya. 

You Know you could find some goodies if you looked in my basement , but what reason would you have to be there??








"


_Modified by Scrubby at 5:35 AM 5-25-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

shaun, i need some stock cams to go along with that head lol... if you have a clean obd1 head, name a price


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Yep,those look like stock cast pistons.


----------



## MattBarn (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice, man. 
Are those head studs stock?
Matt


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (MattBarn)*

This car supposedly has forged pistons. The previous owners dropped serious cash into the car replacing pretty much everything. However, Anand doesn't have the receipt fot the piston work. 
They are aluminum pistons though. I know my aluminum








There just isn't any markings on them


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

The cast pistons are aluminum too.Honestly,those look like stock VR6 pistons ,unless the company that made them used the exact same squish band design on the piston crown,which is possible,but I am still saying those are stock.Maybe they told that to your bro to sell him the car,there are a lot of BS'rs out there.And if those were forged,why were they installed?Are they possibly forged high comp pistons?I would find out to be sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just trying to help you clear up the confusion.


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

*I AM SO JEALOUS I'M NOT THERE DOING THIS WITH YOU ALL














* 
I don't get it ... I leave and everyone turbo's their cars .... that's ok ... I'll fit right in when I come home








I can't wait .... hey Anand ... wanna race?


----------



## arsbars (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

anand you are one sexy biatch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (arsbars)*

matt, naw they are Raceware headstuds.
if they _are_ forged they are stock comp. because the first owner "supposedly" had the bottom end balanced and blue printed and forged pistons installed, i'm gonna go through the 3" tall stack of reciepts yet again today.
lins, uhh yea sure why not







i'll even bring a consolation prize for ya hahaha jk
ar, yea thanks i know


----------



## lyford Gli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

haha the shocker!








here's the Rad Support Monkey himself:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (lyford Gli)*

well its tuesday and i finally got some more work done on the car today...
first off, late last night I decided to keep the EIP BVH on there, and fund this project through the sale of my headlights and wheels, after talking to a friend who used to work at EIP we decided the power benefits should out weigh the slight cash flow problem







...
so today after "work"(aka internship as a senior project for school), i pushed the car back into the garage and started doing some interior work.
First off came the VDO Gauges from 42nd Draft Designs. VDO Cockpit White 25PSI boost and EGT gauges, and an autometer A/F gauge. down the road my center console will get blessed with some VDO Vision Black Oil pressure and Oil Temperature gauges in a custom pod where the cupholders currently are... if all goes well it'll house the three gauges (A/F, oil pressure, and oil temp) a GReddy Turbo Timer, and a Blitz SBC Type-S Boost controller.
The VDO's are mounted in an autometer dual a-pillar pod:








the view of the dash:








and the head back on the car(with kyle giving it a thumbs up!):








and our plug for the secondary air injection on the head(removed it completely, tapped the hole, and plugged it with this)








as I'm typing this Kyle is putting in the new 30# injectors that I recieved tonight.
the manifold was suppsoed to be here today, hopefully tomorrow, and tomorrow I need to go get some new cam sprockets + bolts as the ones on the aftermarket cams won't come off







i also found out that the PSC1-001 is currently out of stock @ Split Second, but they assured me they would do everything possible(including me already paying for next-day shipping from Cali to MD) to get it to me by friday.
tomorrow will bring cam installation, some intake manifold polishment, and perhaps even a polished valve cover.


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

sweet anand, let me know if i can help any!


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (n2o)*

Good nprogress,don't forget the small green o-ring on uper timing chain cover,it is easy to misplace and forget about,it is by the tensioner oil feed hole.Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (SILVERADO)*

Wednesday update time... well, good news, and bad news...
we'll start off with the badnews, this morning I was informed by Jefnes3 that he couldn't get the coding off of the AMS chip I sent him, nor did he have my stock ECU program, he is trying to find one for me right now, until I can either get a stock ECU or a stock chip, my car is down n out...
then, while installing the stock cams, we were tightening down one of the caps, and well, it cracked, not severly, not enough for a piece to break off, but it cracked none the less. I made the decision to use it none the less, as I found out these caps are machined to match the head, and I don't have the time, or moreso the cash, to buy a new head right now. if it somehow breaks off, and takes a trip into my timing chain area, oh well, at that point I'll buy a new head + chains.
here's a pic of it:








after that came the good news when my dad called to see if I'd be home for dinner... "there is another package for you here"... kyle and I swung by my house to pick it up, and what else would it be but a nice brand new ATP manifold from vweuroracer.








and a close up of the Tial 38mm... i need to figure out what goes to each of the nipples on this thing








Also installed last night by kyle were the 30# red-top injectors:








and a nice close up of the VDO boost gauge, lit in green:








hopefully the turbo will get here tomorrow so I can start the plumbing... or with some luck maybe i'll get to chopping the bumper support and bumper up to mount the FMIC...
also, any Ideas on how I should run the piping from turbo to IC, my battery seems to be a lot larger than other cars i've seen, and the terminals are facing the passenger side(as opposed to the drivers side like all other mk3s i've seen).


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Coming along nicely. But I'm gonna highly suggest that you remove the cap and get it welded. Better safe.... Shouldn't cost you much.
Good luck!
Chris


----------



## RobBlev1 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

The pistons do look stock but the cams definitely look like schricks. They are way to shiny and smooth to be stock, they look just like my old schricks.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (RobBlev1)*

nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Howbout post up steps on how to install a turbo in a vr6 and take pics while you are doing the install? this way I can learn how to do it on my VR6.lol~


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (garyw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garyw* »_nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Howbout post up steps on how to install a turbo in a vr6 and take pics while you are doing the install? this way I can learn how to do it on my VR6.lol~









when i get to actually having the turbo and putting that on i'll write up a lil sum sum...
so far basically, other than pulling the head for the headgasket, all i've done has been remove the intake manifold, pull the header, and install the new exhaust manifold... and the injectors


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Not to ruin the post but this car is gay and i want it the hell out of my garage. it is gonna be slow as hell no matter what anyone says. BTW i keep telling to to loose the head but noooooo. cough...drop valves...cough. Well bi tches i guess i am gonna do more work on this pos tomorrow. I am not looking forward to it.

_Quote »_
The cast pistons are aluminum too.Honestly,those look like stock VR6 pistons ,unless the company that made them used the exact same squish band design on the piston crown,which is possible,but I am still saying those are stock.Maybe they told that to your bro to sell him the car,there are a lot of BS'rs out there.And if those were forged,why were they installed?Are they possibly forged high comp pistons?I would find out to be sure. Just trying to help you clear up the confusion. 

Dont be a [email protected] it'll come back to you


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (blkjettavr6)*

Why would stating that those are stock pistons (cuz they are)be considered smartass?You guys are trying to "rush" a turbo install,and you will see that it takes a little more time and effort than you newbies think it does,let me see I've built 7 turbo cars and am about to do another one soon.I have done a little bit of wrenching and have rebuilt VR6 heads and installed cams and never cracked a cap,so don't get kocky


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (SILVERADO)*

Definitely try and get that cap welded. You might lose more than a head and chains if it ends up in the pan and clogs the pump pickup with junk. Never seen that happen before.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (SILVERADO)*

Why not go with:
-30 lb injectors
-calibrated Billet MAF
-Jefnes3 custom chip for your car
........done???
I think that Jeff has all the above as a package to sell?
I am running the above setup in my car and it runs great....I mean it really runs well.
chris


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Why not go with:
-30 lb injectors
-calibrated Billet MAF
-Jefnes3 custom chip for your car


I'd just prefer to know I have full(well almost) control over the fueling, and honestly, I think its part of the fun








btw, silverado, i think kyle was joking in one of his fits of rage....


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

gb crew and there turbos!! nice set up anand! cant wait to check it out when your done!! i think the whole gb crew theres like 3 or 4 cars that are NOT turbo!! everybody needs a lill boost in there life!! hopefully il get a ride in the vr when its done!!! 
keep me posted!!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (dubtek2.0t)*

****, I want a VR6, I don't need a turbo. Already got one of them


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*



Anand20v said:


> I'd just prefer to know I have full(well almost) control over the fueling, and honestly, I think its part of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (TheDeer)*

my vacation is coming up soon


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (blkjettavr6)*

good ish. thsi is liek the perfect post for me.. im starting to collect parts to trubo my car too. so imma keep my eyes on this post and ask questions if u guys dont mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (jok3sta)*

Good post man! I'm going to start a Turbo project for my VR as well.


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Never seen that happen before.

Liar.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (JTiberiVR6)*

thursday update:
more badnews, and very little good news...
badnews: I"m still tryin to find a stock chip (258EA ECU, but supposedly a 258CR works too!)/ecu for my car; and the turbo still isn't here. I also got a call from Split Second today telling me that my PSC1 won't get shipped till Monday, meaning i won't get it till tuesday($35 next day shipping!). 
good news: I sold my header and cams, so that put some much needed money in my pocket, allowing me to purchase some more gauges







(oil pressure and oil temp!). Also after talking to a friend (GTI1497), he told me a local(to him) shop, AP Tuning should be able to do my chip this weekend... good to know, i'm deffinetly going to check into that.
parts arrivals: Got my Boostvalve.com boost controller, looks pretty well built, and for $39.99 its well worth it. It even came with zip ties, hose clamps, and a mounting bracket!!! It looks almost IDENTICAL(different cap) to the Dawes Devices MBC i had on my Mk4, but i believe that one was more $$$.
The car remained untouched all day, until later tonight while installing n2o's suspension when Tony(00 golf2.0) busted out his polishing skills on my intake manifold... he only did a rough 80 grit all over, but its already looking nice.. the insides of the runners will remain black, and the spark plug holders won't be reinstalled so it'll be nice n bling bling!










_Modified by Anand20v at 10:37 PM 5-29-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (TheDeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDeer* »_


Anand20v said:


> I'd just prefer to know I have full(well almost) control over the fueling, and honestly, I think its part of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anand20v said:


> well i've been working with 2kjettaguy to tune his setup as well, and honestly its been pretty damn fun... maybe i'm wierd, put a challenge infront of me and I like it, and I work best(wait, i ONLY) work under some amount of pressure


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

just outta curiousity, how old is the rad support monkey?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (nimbusgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusgti* »_just outta curiousity, how old is the rad support monkey? 

Six or seven last time I checked








(17 or 18 really...)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (nimbusgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusgti* »_just outta curiousity, how old is the rad support monkey? 

17


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

hell yeah... good work guys. im 17 also and im working on my 16vt project. its cool to meet ppl that are the same age.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (nimbusgti)*

Hehe, don't let Anand fool ya, he's really a 45-year-old stock broker with webbed feet.


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_
well i've been working with 2kjettaguy to tune his setup as well, and honestly its been pretty damn fun... maybe i'm wierd, put a challenge infront of me and I like it, and I work best(wait, i ONLY) work under some amount of pressure

I mean when crap goes wrong with the vr, its quite pricey to fix. And vr's just love to have problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (TheDeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDeer* »_
I mean when crap goes wrong with the vr, its quite pricey to fix. And vr's just love to have problems.

yea, i've noticed this already, and I'm planning for _plenty_ of stuff to go wrong after the car gets running... i have another chunk of cash in the "oh-****" fund


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_i have another chunk of cash in the "oh-****" fund

Haha.. it better be a big chunk bro.


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (collier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collier* »_Why not go with:
-30 lb injectors
-calibrated Billet MAF
-Jefnes3 custom chip for your car
........done???
I think that Jeff has all the above as a package to sell?
I am running the above setup in my car and it runs great....I mean it really runs well.
chris

I second this setup... I'm running Jefnes3's software w/larger MAF & 30# injectors also. Chris' quote "it runs great" is greatly understated...







Bucking?!? HAH... Zero!
Ladd


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (SonicVw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SonicVw* »_
I second this setup... I'm running Jefnes3's software w/larger MAF & 30# injectors also. Chris' quote "it runs great" is greatly understated...







Bucking?!? HAH... Zero!
Ladd

I have a picture of the Billet Aluminum MAF if anyone is interested???
It is one of the pre-production-prototype pieces, but looks DANG good.
Email me for pics









Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (collier)*

Friday update:
I ordered my turbo timer (GReddy) today from SupraStore.com, $86 shipped, pretty good if ya ask me... also since i got off of "work" early today i spent a couple hours working on my triple gauge panel for the cupholder area. It is made out of ABS Plastic (i think its ABS? evan?) and holds the three gauges, and when i get my turbo timer, it will hold that as well.
Depending how funds look in the near future, perhaps a Blitz SBC Type S boost controller too!
I started w/ a cardboard cutout of the area, traced it onto a sheet of plastic, went at it with the band saw, and then proceded to sand it down from there... here's what i'm at so far.
Still a lil off in shape, and it will be held in by two L brackets from behind(probably one small torx in each lower corner on the front to hold it in place):








the oil pressure/temp senders are all installed on the 42 Triple Relocation kit:








and here is a shot of my entire interior as of now:








more updates either this weekend(gonna try to get the intercooler mounted) or on monday


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

looking good man
i cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubchickie (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (nimbusgti)*

Not messing around with cars is driving me crazy, keep posting pics - you guys are awesome







.... there's a good chance I'll be stationed in Alaska, looks that way so far, nothing is certain yet but everyone in my platoon's orders have been there so far ... which means I'll be in the US and I can have my car!!! I want Alaska or Germany .... anyways I miss you all! Hopefully I'll see you in Aug .... and we'll line up hehe


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (vdubchickie)*

hey anand that looks good. looks like you got the edges a little better than mine on the guage panel...wanna cut another for me??








anyhow lookin good guys


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2.0TurboA3)*

What kind of pistons and rings are you using this time?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Vento FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento FI* »_What kind of pistons and rings are you using this time?


this time??? its got all stock stuff, well, assuming that my pistons are stock.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_the oil pressure/temp senders are all installed on the 42 Triple Relocation kit:










Hmm are you guys making these things for sale to the general public?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
Hmm are you guys making these things for sale to the general public?

Yup, for VR6/TDI's, which require a "triple":
Triple Oil Pressure Relocation kits - $24.00
and for the 1.8Ts and 2.0s that only require two additional:
Oil Pressure Relocation Kits - $24.00


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

shouldnt the threadded holes for the sender be 1/8 NPT??
or does NPT threads just happen to fit the metric thread pitch??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (speed51133!)*

Mike, 1/8NPT and M10x1 are *really* close, enough that it doesn't seem to leak if you put the NPT into an M10 port.. not sure if it'll work as well the other way though.
Though the VDO sender they show is almost definitely an M10 thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (need_a_VR6)*

directly from the 42 install sheet about the threads:

_Quote »_Thread Warning: This product uses 2 different but very similar threads. Pay particular attention to the diagram
below. The product may only be installed in the manner described. The holes designated for sending units have
M10x1 female threads. Any hole designed to accept the extension hose has female 1/8-27NPT female threads. The
brass adaptor uses M10x1 male threads and is designed to take the place of stock VW oil sending units. Always
start threads by hand to avoid cross-threading! Teflon tape may be used as thread sealant to avoid leaks. Never use
an excess amount of thread sealant on a sending unit. A ground must be maintained between the sending unit and
the manifold. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

that's good stuff. I may need something like that once I install all the other 1 billion and 1 parts sitting in my farkin garage!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (turboit)*

Tuesday update....
i don't even want this thing turbo'd anymore... i just want it running again. now i know exactly how Evan felt a couple days before his car was running when all it needed was an inlet pipe, and he just walked away from it.
still no turbo, and what do ya know, the $30+ i spent on Next Day UPS shipping to get the PSC1 here asap (was supposed to be shipped thursday, but got pushed back to monday due to them waiting on parts) still hasn't helped because it wasn't here today(even though it was told to me it would no doubt go out yesterday, and be in my hands today).
i finished wiring up the center console gauges today, as well as installing the GReddy turbo timer(haven't gotten it wired yet). i also finished wiring up the power/ground + lighting wires for the EGT gauge.








and me getting artsy at 10:30PM.. i'm still thinking about ordering the Profec-B Spec-2(which looks almost identical to the turbo timer, just has a knob on the right instead of buttons) to go below it...








I also spent a lil bit of time and drained the oil, fiddled with removing the oil cooler for a while, and just didn't have the attention span or motivation to do it, so its just hangin there under the car right now.
i took off the bumper support, and marked where i need to cut it, unlike the ATP core my IC is wide enough to go past each foglight, thus not just allowing me to cut up into the core to move the IC upwards... from what i could guesstimate, the IC will sit approx 1/2" into the lip(below the bumper), maybe a lil bit more
















Tomorrow I get taught how to use the oxyacedeline(sp???) torch to cut it 
I just hope magically everything i need arrives tomorrow.... tomorrow SHOULD however bring at the very least the exhaust, shift light, and PSC1


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

anand, wheres the turbo comming from? dont feel bad i waited a month







you would figure a place that sells turbos wouldnt have them on back order







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyway i hope you get it in soon!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]com (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (dubtek2.0t)*

turbo is coming from a 'texer (meanarsegolf), it was shipped last tuesday from Minnessota.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

WHERE IS WEDNESDAYS UPDATE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

ok shaun, just for you...
*WEDNESDAY UPDATE*
ain't crap happened..... i was w/o a ride all day so i couldn't get over to evan's to cut out my rad support





















i'm not not expecting my car to be running till the middle of next week.... tomorrow morning i have no ride to go anywhere, but mid afternoon i should be able to go over there to work on the car some... then friday i can't touch it cuz its Graduation rehersal, and saturday is graduation then ocean city till sunday night(if i can get a car for that)....
anywho more good and bad news today:
I GOT THE PSC1-001 FINALLY!!! I called split second this morning about why i hadn't recieved it yet(since i told them i wanted next day shipping), they said that they marked it as 2nd day air, and i should have it today, sure enough it came w/ the other UPS stuff!








I also got the exhaust stuff from Jegs... well, part of it.. all the 3" U-bends and the Proform shiftlight were in one box(i'm guessing), and the muffler then got its own box.... well, UPS only gave me the second box, and kept the first ones for themselves, they'll be getting a call in the morning.








but the box did contain this:








which looks like this:








straight through much??








and to picture \/\/hore some more, here is a screen shot of the R4 (Split second) software...









in other news, I ordered a stock chip from AP Tuning in PA, they are overnighting it to me, so i'll have it tomorrow, not that it'll do me any good... BUT, its nice to have
if i had the rest of the exhaust piping i'd start cutting that and having evan weld it, but uhh UPS kinda forgot that soooo... anyways, tomorrow i would like to bust out torch skillz on the bumper support, as well as wire up this PSC thing, maybe it'll happen, however it probably won't.
oh yea, still no turbo


----------



## jok3sta (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (jok3sta)*

man this is a great post keep the info coming


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2nutz#2)*

*Thursday Update*... ok, so its friday morning









FINALLY! some good news on the car... I have EVERYTHING at this point....
the turbo, downpipe, chip, and all the rest of the exhaust piping came in today... it was a fun day















still did'nt get to work on the bumper support, but we mounted the turbo up and found out well, we got MORE ISSUES...
first things first, the turbo + downpipe is setup in a mk4 fashion, w/ the turbo inlet on the drivers side, now, being a 3" inlet, a 3" mandrel bend is NOT gonna clear between the turbo and hood(as far as i can tell), although it might... however, lined up this way, there is NO ROOM for the wastegate to bolt to the manifold, NONE at all, as in you can't even get it near to lining up.
so.... we are going to flip the turbo, and cut/reweld the downpipe to fit so that the inlet is on the passenger side where it should be. I'm still not sure if i'm goin to run the charge piping upwards or downwards... with the turbo set the way it is now(inlet on drivers side), and it clocked so the charge exits downwards, its lined up perfectly to go between the driveshaft and the subframe... either way i'm thinking i'm gonna move my battery to the trunk. there are also thoughts of moving the battery to the trunk, and moving the entire intake system to the drivers side... not sure bout that yet.
so in typical fashion, here come the picture whorization....
Turbo:
















fun with the torch
















the downpipe:








3" U-bend(exhaust):








Proform Shiftlight(with proform stickers removed, at first i thought they forgot to ship it, i found it INSIDE one of my U-bends)








and my chip from AP Tuning(stock):








so evan and i were looking at it all for a quick minute today, figured out we could make it all work, some how, i think i'm gonna try to get some of this work done this weekend... still gotta go buy some flanges for the exhaust, perhaps a new O2 sensor bung if this one's threads are tapped wrong (it has a home depot brass plug in it!), and some other minor stuff here and there...
expect another update as things finally start moving on this!

_Modified by Anand20v at 1:27 AM 6-6-2003_


_Modified by Anand20v at 1:29 AM 6-6-2003_


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Yesh, yesh! That makes me all warm and tingly in my nether regions


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (DeeJoker)*

good job... very interesting post... goodluck on everything


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Maverik869)*

with all the goodies...
Why go T3/T4?
just a question man, i would know, i have ran a T3 and a T3/T4 and now i am waiting to try my new 60-1. Go big go very big.
But really good luck man, with all those parts, thing should rip!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (30LVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30LVR6* »_with all the goodies...
Why go T3/T4?
just a question man, i would know, i have ran a T3 and a T3/T4 and now i am waiting to try my new 60-1. Go big go very big.
But really good luck man, with all those parts, thing should rip!

i decided t3/t4e because it was cheap ($645 for a brand new turbo + a dp shipped), and was easily available. By next year I'm hoping to go to a 2.9 or a 3.0 w/ built internals and a 60-1.... but we'll see...


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

sounds good , i am 3.0L 60-1 so go2.9 to be differnt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

btw, Friday update, no time to work on the car today because i'm going car shopping with my dad and i have a bunch more school stuff to deal with tonight...
BUT, in some late night conversations last night with Evan and Kyle, i'll be moving the battery to the trunk, and running the air filter on the drivers side of the car, thus using the existing downpipe, and plumbing the charge piping down under the car (next to the oil pan, make a 90º to the drivers side of the car, a 180º into the IC, and then back up the passenger side).
This should not only free up a LOT of room in the engine bay, but i think it'll make things look cleaner, and since its gettin done w/ Evan involved, ya know its gonna be cleanly done... I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday, and I'm going to make sure the pipes are painted(so I need to wait for atleast one solid day of low humidity and lots of sun)
Maybe this weekend Evan will have some free time(along with me!) to cut n weld up the exhaust piping, and start on the IC piping... should be lots of fun








I also just got a ride in a buddy of mine's new M5.... that thing is QUICK... its gonna be close to see if I can pull on him on a highway roll


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Please tell me you werent spooling that turbo dry ,and with a torch?????? That s not the way to break in a turbo...









Also is the turbo oil and water cooled ?let me know if you want some help to morrow night or this evening? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

shaun is that motor back in that jetta behind you??? shouldn't you be working???








the turbo is just oil cooled and no it wasn't spooling the turbo at all, it just shot a flame thru, the wheels didn't spin. we ended up blocking off the discharge w/ some tape and having it shoot flames out the wastegate hole only... and later on last night we used one of kyle's busted fog lights as a flame thrower as well!


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

looky here Anand e Should nt you be workin on a better update than goin shoppin with Pop Pop?????


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

Also the center cartridge need to be turned so oil flows straight down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

shaun, yea the turbo still needs to be reclocked to line everything up... and pop pop is lookin at a few select high power german vehicles so uhh naw i'm gonna go with him


----------



## VR6Vento53 (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

your car is lookin good..it's cool to see kids my age doin custom turbo's!! and have fun at senior week in ocean city!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (VR6Vento53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6Vento53* »_and have fun at senior week in ocean city!!























yes yes, i certainly hope someone bought some corona.... cuz uhhh its a month and a day after CINCO DE MAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FQP VR6 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (JettaRed)*

HO much did all of that run you?
I am planning on getting the same upgrade for my MKiV Vr6 12 valve.
thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (FQP VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FQP VR6* »_HO much did all of that run you?
I am planning on getting the same upgrade for my MKiV Vr6 12 valve.
thanx

Granted I got a lot of things for less than I should have, but including EVERYTHING so far(gauges, exhaust piping, battery relocation, etc, etc, etc) a lil over $3,400


----------



## FQP VR6 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Well let me tell you...you got yourself an awesume system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a very small budget http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! Very nice job and research good work.
thanx


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (FQP VR6)*

I will be joining the vr turbo club now.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (raddo)*

that fog light trick burned all the hair off my left arm the first time kyle did it. I can't say that's not the first time kyle has removed hair from my arm with some kind of fire generating device.... rad support monkey.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2kjettaguy)*

but see, he's sorta family







so there is no _real_ recourse!


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (DeeJoker)*

good luck with the project, i'm hoping of doing a turbo one day in the distant future. when i can afford to have a second car. i'm too practical for my own good.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style ('86 Jetta D)*

no saturday ,sunday and no monday update........


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

he's been gone... his car's been sitting on ass in my shop. Leaves it so I have to pull it out to work on my own








They are out working on it now. That intercooler is beyond massive...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_They are out working on it now. That intercooler is beyond massive...

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA hahaha
so Monday Update:
more good news and well yea, bad news too...
Good News: Evan had some free time so his inginuity(sp???) came in handy.. we established that we can make both the inlet pipe and the charge piping both run thru the drivers side engine bay w/ room left over(with the battery in the trunk), so now all I have to do is re-clock the center cartridge (so the oil lines are vertical), and tap the downpipe for the EGT and another O2 sensor(for a wideband) and I can have that ish mounted...
Other good news.... the intercooler fits... well, kinda, if you wanna call it fitting... the front bumper has no bottom to it anymore... i didn't have my camera when we were doing all this, but here is a P-shop of what it looks like now... I'm gonna clean up the cuts(well probably cut more once i figure out what kinda bends i'm gonna need off the IC) and try to figure out a way for the front lip to be useable, however, i'm allmost positive it won't be (do I hear custom fiberglass bottom half of bumper anyone???)....








so down to the bad news.... we need to remotely mount my wastegate, so I need to order two flanges from ATP and some piping from homedepot (stainless steel handicaped bathrrom grab handles!).
I also need to order a silicone 2" to 2.5" connector for the turbo discharge to the charge piping... I have a rubber connector on their now, but we are pretty sure it won't last too long due to the heat of the manifold/turbo.
tomorrow maybe i'll get the inlet pipe made, and the IC mounted w/ bolts... and if evan has some free time i might even start on either the IC to TB pipe, or the exhaust.
more pics will be taken tomorrow...


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

dude dont bother with the 2-2.5 just make a 2.5" IC piping


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (30LVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30LVR6* »_dude dont bother with the 2-2.5 just make a 2.5" IC piping

thats the problem, the turbo has 2" outlet on it


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

oh haha, cause i just had to go buy 2.5" piping, cuase the outlet on my turbo is 2.5" and the ATP IC piping is 2"(sh!tty).
and there's no way i am going to drop it to 2" from 2.5 right out the compressor!


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (30LVR6)*

The hackin and slashin begins


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Scrubby)*

Tuesday update:
Lots of work done today... I got all the intercooler piping done, removed the battery, planned out the 3" inlet pipe(its gonna look SICK when its done)... not too shabby for an afternoon's work...
here is a pic of the IC mounted on the car(the jump rope is just holding the oil cooler from draggin on the driveway as we pushed it)... yes the lip WILL NOT fit, and yes i'll be on the road like this.. i'm going to put some screen door mesh over the IC to protect it from rocks(sorta)... and eventually either find another bumper for it, or fiberglass in the bottom half of it...








here's how its held on for now (didn't get a chance to yank it off and drill holes for it):








ahh and the turbo on the car(still needs to have the center cartridge reclocked):








as for the IC piping, i used every bend of my 5 2.5" J-bends, and at first i was scared i wouldn't have enough, now i'm quite relieved that I had just enough(with plenty of straights left over)... its just tin-foil taped together right now, Evan said if he had soem free time tonight he would weld it up, if not it'll get done tomorrow. the large hump is right out of the turbo, and then the piping runs through where the batery once was, down, to the IC, and back up the other side into the TB, with the BOV being mounted right next to the valve cover on the cold side of the IC.
I'm going to grind down the welds and paint the pipes a dark charcoal color (i'm lookin at this Dark Bronze that evan has in his garage as well)...








well that rounds out all the work done today... tomorow i'll build the inlet pipe, and maybe work on the exhaust...
once again many thanks to Evan for all his help in planning out the run of the piping and having experience in how to correctly cut the angles


----------



## Farva (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*



Anand20v said:


> Ah, goin back to the good ol days of hookin everything up w/zip-ties......... I thought you were trying to steer clear of them for a while????


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Farva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Farva* »_Ah, goin back to the good ol days of hookin everything up w/zip-ties......... I thought you were trying to steer clear of them for a while????










zHey Anand, migt I suggest a Shogun-style front bumper to hold your interfooler better?








Actually, a Rieger R-RX bumper may work...








Or better yet, a Dietrich RS4-styled bumper since we all know how much Anand loves Audis


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (DeeJoker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeeJoker* »_
Or better yet, a Dietrich RS4-styled bumper since we all know how much Anand loves Audis

















i'd love to get this one, BUT, whatever i get has to stick out about 2"(maybe 1.5") from where the stock US lip sits to clear the IC.... i tried hacking up my lip to fit the bumper(or whatever of it is left), but the IC is too far forward


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Why didnt you just cut up the rebar and hide it?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

I'd have to see it, Anand. In fact, maybe I'll swing through and take a look today sometime this afternoon if you and Evan will be there working on it... I still wanna test-fit a black gauge pod...







Hit me on the celly-cell, yo


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (DeeJoker)*

anand! since all your parts are in will it be done for the gtg @ft. smallwood on the 29th? let me ask you this are you even going to come to the gtg? with evan and the vr boys?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Why didnt you just cut up the rebar and hide it?

bumper support did get cut up w/ the torch... but i didn't want to move the IC up much higher or else it interferes with the fog lights(yes i know, oooo the fog lights!)... also, the IC is so wide that if it went up more than like .5-1" it would hit two of the mounting bolts for the bumper support.

anthony, hell yea it will be running before that GTG





















it'll be tuned too! without dyno time(ahh yes queue the Wideband O2!)


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cool cant wait to see it! maybe you can hook a brotha up with a ride!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (dubworld2.0t)*

Wednesday Update!!!
Alrighty, got a lot of work done on the car yet again.... got all the IC/inlet pipes welded and ready for primer/paint, as well as designing the exhaust and taping it up. The Genie's pre-axle flange was completely rusted together, so I ended up cutting it just rearward of the flange and removing it that way. 
so here go the pictures:
here is all my piping in place and connected, although not yet welded or painted(taken this morning):








here's the color they will be painted:








my Jeg's battery box + relocation kit, tomorrow, since its supposed to be raining all day tomorrow I think i'm gonna finish up all the electrical and interior work that needs to be done... which means reinstalling the center console, wiring up the shift light, and running these battery cables to the trunk:








here's what my exhaust looks like(I cut the "over the axle" pipe already, just didn't have it done in this picture):








and Evan sitting on the driveway next to the already welded pipes (I came back from home depot after buying some rods to use as exhaust hangers and he was welding my piping, mad props to evan!!):








and a few hours later: (evan finished the last weld on the inlet pipe literally 2 minutes before we got hit by a Monsoon-esque downpour)








and to finish this installment, a picture of my car in the garage right now:








I'm really hoping that we can get the car started either late friday night or saturday afternoon, as long as ATP comes through with their shipping...


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

wow look at the muscles on that stickman!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_wow look at the muscles on that stickman! 

"he must work out" LOL


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2kjettaguy)*

by the way... to anyone doing their own piping:
Try the Jcwhitney bends! The Dynamax bends that JEGS sells suck. They are not round in the centers and just really inconsistent overall. I couldn't lay a clean bead around 3/4 of the pipes i welded. I had to sit there and do overlapping beads to fill the gaps. 
Jegs still kicks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dynamax bends... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Jegs still kicks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dynamax bends... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

exactly!


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Hey Anand,
I've got a pretty simple answer to all your IC whoes. GET A SMALLER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!








J/k, it's all coming along nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_J/k, it's all coming along nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a set of 16x9 Schmidt Modernlines would make it come along better


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anand20v* »_a set of 16x9 Schmidt Modernlines would make it come along better










I bet they would. Mine are 4 lug though so that leaves you exactly SOL!


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (need_a_VR6)*

i cant wait for my head to come back so i can put all my ish back together and join you in the welding club!


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_Wednesday Update!!!
Alrighty, got a lot of work done on the car yet again.... got all the IC/inlet pipes welded and ready for primer/paint, as well as designing the exhaust and taping it up. The Genie's pre-axle flange was completely rusted together, so I ended up cutting it just rearward of the flange and removing it that way. 
so here go the pictures:
here is all my piping in place and connected, although not yet welded or painted(taken this morning):











just curious as to why you did the plumbing like this?? it would be a lot cleaner and shorter if you clocked the turbo so the compressor outlet faced down and you ran the plumbing under the car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
just curious as to why you did the plumbing like this?? it would be a lot cleaner and shorter if you clocked the turbo so the compressor outlet faced down and you ran the plumbing under the car

it would have been more of a pain to do a VERY tight radius 180 into my IC because of how wide it is... also, the room behind the rad support where the "downward" plumbing route takes it would interfere with where i have my Setrab oil cooler placed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: The turbo project begins... VR style (Anand20v)*

Thursday update..... 
the clock is ticking down, this car needs to get running... if the welding gets done during the day tomorrow, i think the first fire up will be tomorro night
today started out with me spending over 90 minutes in home depot, with people sending me back n forth tryin to find someone who knew ANYTHING... they didn't have the right stuff for the wastegate, although i found some that will have to do... nor did they have any L-brackets for the gauge panel.... nor did they have the piping i need for the Idle control valve, and yet again, they didn't have the boost fitting i needed that comes out of the turbo's compresssor....
I did however stop by Maryland Muffler and got the flange/gasket for the exhaust to downpipe and the exhaust/over axle piece
AFter returning from my long trip (after stoping by several other places to get what i needed), I went ahead and hung the piping from Evan's back-yard swing set and went to painting them... they got one coat of primer, about 45 minutes to dry(completely dry to the touch), and then got hit with two coats of paint (seperated by a little under an hour)... the paint is VERY quick to dry to the touch, which made me pretty happy as shortly after I sprayed the second coat the clouds and thunder rolled in...
but here they are:








there is one pipe missing, which is the upper left charge pipe, but that is awaiting evan to weld another pipe to for the idle control valve, it'll be painted in the morning, along with all the other pipes getting their third coat and a full day to bask in the sunshine
other stuff that I got done today:
wired up the PSC1 acording to the directions in the other post:








"mounted" the shift light: tomorrow i'll pull the cluster and wire it up








ran the power wire for the battery in the trunk:








and i pulled off the oil pan, I think evan is gonna drill/weld it in the morning:








tomorrow morning I will be making a few final trips to local stores to get some final bolts and such, coming back, painting that one pipe, and reassembling the car... i can't wait to get this thing running, its getting on my nerves now... tomorrow will be 3 weeks off the road


_Modified by Anand20v at 10:03 PM 6-12-2003_


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

What gauge wire did you run to the trunk? Looks like only 4 gauge.


----------



## MattBarn (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (tropicorange20v)*

uhh, it looks like 1 or 0/1 to me. I have a similar kit in my car and the cable is a serious piece... probably 10lbs+
Nice work man, it's coming along well. 
<inside joke>
heh, now marykate and ashley both have batteries in their trunks.
</inside joke>
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (tropicorange20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tropicorange20v* »_What gauge wire did you run to the trunk? Looks like only 4 gauge.

2 gauge i believe, might be 1....
heh yea, ashley has plenty of junk in the trunk


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Damn I just read all 4 pages and now I'm excited!! Makes me wish I held onto my 95 vr6!! Hope you get to turn the key on friday the 13th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (germanrox)*

I hope he does too... I need the space back.... sucka! Ok really, out to work...


----------



## SBW (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Keep up the good work, looks like everything is coming along nicely after some usual hold ups. 
Im very excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (SBW)*

slow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (blkjettavr6)*

Friday update:
once again ATP came through and got the needed parts to me ontime.... mad props to atp, enough so to get me to put "ATP TURBO" stickers on either side of my car....
anyways, today, all the pipes got thier 3rd(and some 4th and 5th) coats of paint(as well as the externally exposed piping getting two coats of clear for extra durability)... which paid off as i dropped one of the IC pipes on the ground, and picked it up to find not even a scratch.... I also mounted the IC w/ some bolts, figured out how i'm holding the Oil cooler in place(horizontally, like the EIP flat-mount intercoolers), and progressed on hooking up the PSC1, and running my MAF wires to the other side of the engine compartment.
I also got the turbo bolted to the manifold, and ran the oil lines...
Tomorrow morning Evan said he would wled up the oil pan/downpipe(for a second o2 and EGT and start on the wastegate piping... so HOPEFULLY we'll have the car started tomorrow night(most likely running no exhaust), with the exhaust coming shortly thereafter
oh yea, I also color matched some under-hood items, its gonna look money when its done (hint: lots of polished bits, and lots of Cast Grey stuff).
i seem to have misplaced my camera, this isn't good, but i'll try to get soem pics tomorrow...


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Nice man. Good to see you taking your time to get things right. I'm still in the process of just saving to start buying!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (WickedGTi)*

ok, Saturday update, evan being sick in bed all day didn't help the progress on my car, but it was unavoidable, hope ya get better mang!
anyhow, we got the DP on, welded the oil pan, now we just need to get the tubing for the wastegate done(cut and welded), and some other minor stuff(wire in the battery, etc), and the car will be running... maybe tomorrow???
also, i seemed to have misplaced one of the factory oil pressure senders, this isn't good, its gotta be somewhere in the garage, but WHERE?!?!?!
I am now running BOTH of the 42 Oil relocation kits... the "normal" as well as the triple.








here u can see the missing oil pressure sender(should be on the relocation kit w/ the oil feed line)








thanks to Evan's dad for stepping in and welding the bungs in the downpipe and oil pan, here is the downpipe:








and the nice stickers ATP included in their last shipment:








more updates when the car gets done...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

sunday update:
still missing the oil pressure sender, im just gonna plug the hole w/ a screw in plug if i can't find the sender 2moro when we are reassembling the car, oh well, i'll live w/ the blinking light on the dash untill i can buy a new one...
as far as other stuff goes:
Many thanks to evan's dad again for welding up my exhaust and the wastegate plumbing.... since the wastegate won't fit directly on the manifold, it has been relocated to below the turbo.
as for the exhaust, for now it is just a 3" pipe from the DP back to where the suitcase would be, with a down turn on it, probably later this week i'll complete the over the axle pipe and the muffler's mounting brackets and have evan or his dad weld in the rest of it.
tomorrow the wastegate dump-tube gets fabbed up, and as far as i can tell, nothing else will keep me from firing it up and starting to drive it around 2moro.
let the games begin


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

I cant wait, please make some videos when the cars running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Pap337 at 5:54 AM 6-16-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_I cant wait, please make some videos when the cars running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Pap337 at 5:54 AM 6-16-2003_

oh videos there will be, flames will be spewed, and tires will be roasted


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_make some videos when the cars running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Word


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Um..... its monday.!!!!!!! Were waiting........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_Um..... its monday.!!!!!!! Were waiting........





































we were so close, yet so far away...
we worked until about 10:15PM tonight, with only minor things left to do(flip a coolant hose around, put oil / coolant in, reassemble the dash, put the bumper/lights/grille on, and put my wheels back on), but I decided we needed to stop being anti-social(last week i stayed over there and worked on the car for like 3 nights while everyone else hung out).... so kyle and I have put it off till tomorrow morning.
leave it to me to fugg stuff up, i ended up puting some very noticeable scratches in the turbo inlet pipe while installing it from scraping it up against the charge piping, so eventually(before waterfest) i'm gonna pull the piping out and respray it all, this time putting clear coat on all the pipes
no pics cuz i left my camera over there, but tomorrow looks to be a promising day of start up and some tuneage


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

oh and anand forgot to thank me for doing all the work again.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (blkjettavr6)*

I think I see some wiring for EGT meter, where were you planning on welding in the bung for the probe?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_I think I see some wiring for EGT meter, where were you planning on welding in the bung for the probe?

it is wired and welded already:









and yea, kyle did _almost_ all the work LOL i put the pipes in and the oil pan on


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Hey Anand, my engine should be done this week sometime , wanna go over and pick it up with me. Got some ?'s for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

Well we got the car done this morning, before lowering it down we decided to fill the coolant up.... well yea, not good, coolant began to get a nice slow steady stream out of the head where it meets the block, something isn't right, this isn't good.....
The head is torqued as per raceware spec to 55lb-ft, I don't know what else could be wrong. I emailed eurospec sport to ask them if there were any other special things that needed to be done before the gasket was installed (i.e. sealer or anything else like that).
Looks like we need to tear everything apart again

























































I'm fed up of this car... anyone want to buy it? I'm being pretty serious with this... i'm thinking a turbo'd B18C1 Civic hatch, or maybe just a GSR turbo.... 
Shaun, sure lemme know when you're goin to get it, I'll come with ya


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Did you remove the head bolts in the proper order?
Check the head for square?
Clean the block surface and check it for square?
Torque head studs in the proper order with the manufacturers specified Stages?



_Modified by Quiz at 2:31 PM 6-17-2003_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Quiz)*

... i have pneumonia. Are you 2 going to finish this thing or what? Your not even here... My shop's looking like a storage facility


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_Did you remove the head bolts in the proper order?
Check the head for square?
Clean the block surface and check it for square?
Torque head studs in the proper order with the manufacturers specified Stages?
_Modified by Quiz at 2:31 PM 6-17-2003_

yes
no
yes
yes (30, then 40, then 55ft-lbs in a circular pattern starting in the middle and moving outwards)


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

It must be the gaskets around the spacer.Ill come take a look if you want. Got some FREE time.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

Hate to say it but I had a bad feeling about the Turbo Turd from the outset... this thing has turned you guys into recluses... last night you guys were lookin all pale and thin (well atleast Kyle was looking thin)... You might want to take a vacation if you get this thing working...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

so the official tuesday update.... for those who are just skimming, last friday was the three week mark...
so in an effort to keep some form of friendly relations with Evan's dad, we piled all the stuff pertaining to the car into it, and pushed it out of the garage and into the driveway again...
here it sits:








and since its still not running here are some pics of everything as we were putting it back together at 10PM last night:
all the piping done and installed:








i ended up scratching a couple of the pipes up while isntalling them (in my frustration and anger), so sometime before Waterfest I'll take them off, completely grind down all the welds, then bondo them and repaint them.... probably a more metallic color, perhaps w/ a red flake to them.
Kyle's custom wastegate pipe since my compressor housing almost entirely blocks the normal wastegate location... this looks like a MUCH sharper bend than it really is:








and how much of my exhaust I have right now:








my camera distorts how bent bends are, in fact this downturn is a lot MORE of abedn than it seems

ahh yes, and the culprit of the coolant leak.... for VR people, there is the coolant block /w the three sensors on the drivers side front of the block, the upper tube in that is the tube in the lower left of this picture








ugh, hopefully i'll get a reply from Eurospec Sport soon about this....
back to GSR shopping


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Wow that is kind of odd. I have this part sitting in my house right now, because i cleaned it up today and noticed that the gasket was bad. 20 bucks its the rubber gasket. I have an exact picture if you want it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_Wow that is kind of odd. I have this part sitting in my house right now, because i cleaned it up today and noticed that the gasket was bad. 20 bucks its the rubber gasket. I have an exact picture if you want it. 

good idea!! because i couldn't tell for sure if it was coming out of the head, or dripping off say that bolt in the pic and onto the ledge where the head is... 
i guess tomorrow or thursday(depending on when the garage is free again) i will pull that off and see


----------



## GTI_FEVER (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

lookin good anand. i gave up on the vw my self and got a dsm. still turbo but now with AWD and alot faster.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_FEVER)*

Sometimes i think... 
Lifes too short, go buy a turbo car if you want 1...
But any old numpty can do that, stick with it your car will be FIRE when its done!







-Rich


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Anand hang in there. This is going to rip! You just need to work some kinks out of the system! You should have done little things to start like run it after putting on the headgasket, etc.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

mmmm boosted GSR would be fun! Throw one of the million pre-made turbo kits on it, toss in the AEM ECU, tune on the dyno and you're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Anand20v)*









I was under the impression that the EGT probe was supposed to be tapped into the exhaust manifold, not right after the turbo. Or did I look in the wrong spot


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_








I was under the impression that the EGT probe was supposed to be tapped into the exhaust manifold, not right after the turbo. Or did I look in the wrong spot

it can be either


----------



## decentdub (May 8, 2001)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_mmmm boosted GSR would be fun! Throw one of the million pre-made turbo kits on it, toss in the AEM ECU, tune on the dyno and you're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and then blow up the tranny in a week


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (decentdub)*

I had the same thoughts when i built mine, I remember crying myself to sleep at night wondering If I would ever finish, well not really but after the crank/ rod spun and i had to re rebuild the motor I was alomost there, but know i barely remember doing it. It will be worth it when it is done. 
If it makes you fell any better I ended up tearing my head off three seperate times all using and replacing stock head bolts and lifters(long story 'bout the lifters) I remember taking out each head bolt delirous and loughing going "five bucks, five bucks as i tossed em in the garbage"


_Modified by mattstacks at 2:53 PM 6-18-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

mattstacks... i'm almost there... i've passed the point of where i don't even want the turbo on there anymore... its been almost a month since the last time i drove my car.... the last time i cruised the local strip with the sub bumping... the last time i heard that B E A utiful sound of a VR intake as i pulled hard on the local rice...
i'm gonna go sulk in the corner for a lil while.... tomorrow morning i'm goin to the dealership to buy that gasket, then loosen all the headstuds and retorque them (i called raceware thsi morning to make sure that there were no special procedures for metal spacer gaskets, and they said same torque specs, 30,40,53)... and well try this whole thing again...if it still leaks then i'll probably have to tow the car back to my house, buy some tools, and work on it here because i'm sure Evan's family is getting sick of my car being in their driveway/garage


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Pfft, you're allowed to complain when your car doesn't run for a year or two. You must be new at this if you're going nuts after a month..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Pfft, you're allowed to complain when your car doesn't run for a year or two. You must be new at this if you're going nuts after a month..









haha thanks paul... hopefully i won't be "allowed" to complain then... btw u still got the no bumpers bunny???


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Yea, i do fell ya, mine was at a shop for two months the guy was real cool but it was gettin to be too much and i was on the verge of having to rent the lift by day. I tore the motor apart three times not including the first rebuild. I would have the top and bottom off the car get it all together along with the boost tubing in 10 hours start it up and still hear the knock i had. i still do not know why I spun that bearing, but when it was all done I was more proud of what I had done. i went from being able build a motor slowly to being able to build a motor in a day and have it driving half way through the next. There is alot that can be said for all the things you learn that you may have not had a chance or need to address had the job went by the book. I looked at it like this.
For me to have a car that fast I needed to prove my intentions by being forced to go the extra mile and work twice as hard,, for me too really appreciate it when it was done. Nothing is easy and the harder it is the better it feels when its done.
Just think you have fueling issues to look forward too.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Yeah, I hope you aren't allowed to complain either







Sold the bunny to fund finishing the VR6. Sad to see it go, but it was time.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Anand you can still work on it here, my dad just needs to have the space in the garage when your not working on it. Here's an idea though...
Since bolts do stretch when tightened - like your cam bolts, you may find that you can tighten these headstuds all you want and they won't get any tigther if they are stretched. Did you ask raceware if they are one time use? 
My advice = tighten them ******* down! As long as you work from the center and tighten evenly you'll be fine. Worth a try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just pull the manifold and valve cover gasket and tighten!


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

If they dont hold at spec then something is wrong head studs should be more than one time use. Although if you are taking the stud out I wouldnt think they can be used again. I believe they are more than one time use at the nut but not at the bolt. I was just argueing with a freind that says his ARP bolts(bolts not studs) are reusable, I could not see it. For that very reason.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

seems strange that the coolant would leak without even being started up i would have thought that it would need to have some pressure to get out unless:
some foreign object got caught between the block/head
or the torque was bad
worst case scenario the head could be warped?
dont give up







you'll get there 
i never heard a turbo VR6 the NA ones sound crazy enough!!!!!








i'd check the coolant system over another time and probly try tightening the headbolts before anything else
just a thought- Rich


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

I didnt read the entire thread but did you get your block decked and head hot tanked? You have to make sure none of the old material was left on it from before. Also did you get the Raceware studs or bolts? I have the ARP studs and was told to go a bit beyond the torque specs try retowque them to 85 ft/lbs and see if that works


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (QuickBlackGTi)*

well i have raceware studs... and yes we pulled them out of the block, and then tightened them by dipping them in motor oil screwing them in, and then sliding down the block, then tightening the bolts. 
no the block stayed in the car, and the ehad did not get hottanked
i did however clean off both the head and block's surfaces before reinstalling the head...
Raceware told me that 50ft-lbs was roughly 85-90% of their tensile strength, and that the diffferent headgasket should not matter. I was also told that sinec they are studs, they require less torque(and give mroe clamping force) than the stock bolts they replace. I think when i retorque them i will go 30, 40, 60 for a lil extra reassurance.
tomorrow the work starts, evan, anyway i could pull atleast the front of the car into the garage?? cuz i think its supposed to rain


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Wow Anand I have to say that you guys have done a helluva great job with this whole turbo setup! You are far too close to getting it running to turn back now and believe me, every motor project has its points where you want to throw down your torque wrench in absolute frustruation.... But the moment you get it running all of that will drain away and life will be good.








I have a box for you whenever you want me to run it down to you with that CD player I promised-- just drop me a line and hang in there! At least it isn't a leaky MkII Scirocco







.


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DO NOT EXCEED the proper torque specs. Think of the Rocco... Anand ,you just missed something ,thats all.Ill give you hand tomorrow if you want.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Scrubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubby* »_DO NOT EXCEED the proper torque specs. Think of the Rocco... Anand ,you just missed something ,thats all.Ill give you hand tomorrow if you want.

shaun, if you're free tomorrow, i'm lookin for a ride to the stealership to pick up that gasket for that coolant thing, and then i'll start working on it


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Your ride might be shorter than you think........


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Scrubby)*

I've been following this thread from day one, I feel you dude...
Keep at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, alot of this helped me through my turbo ordeal...








Ladd


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Pfft, you're allowed to complain when your car doesn't run for a year or two. You must be new at this if you're going nuts after a month..









Trust me I understand what it's like to be w/o you car for over a year. February of last year was the last time I drove my car to work and I'll be driving my turbo'd 2.9liter VR6 ( 60-1hifi with a Tec3) tomorrow. I've had my problems and so has the car. Be patient it will work out if you are diligent.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (SonicVw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SonicVw* »_BTW, alot of this helped me through my turbo ordeal...








Ladd

i'm expecting to indulge myself with some of this when its all done:


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Yeah I got a Keg-O-Rator right in the garage, it is kind of a blessing but at the same time it makes things harder as time goes on. hahahahahahaha


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (WMTJ)*

What head gasket is it that you are using?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

Keep up the good work! Did you ready think it was going to be that easy? Just think of all the $$$ your saving by sacrificing your time and being frustrated. The only thing I can say is do it right the first time and run more psi!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Got it runnin































































































































ya'll have no idea how happy i am to have this thing running again after almost four weeks(tomorrow would have been four weeks)....
i have just the wastegate hooked up right now(no boost controller), and its pushing about 3PSI(wastegate spring is still breaking in), I have just under 20 miles on the motor, and have only taken it up to about 5800RPM, but it still rolls out decently.... untuned that is...
the coolant problem was indeed that gasket, which, thanks to Shaun(scrubby) he found one he had laying around and brought it over this afternoon, as well as helping install it.
so, my impressions, for 3psi, its quick, its at the brink of breaking the tires loose in first gear(thanks to mr. quaife!), and its completely untuned... i'm running a very modified(richened out) version of PARTY_BOY's map.... with my idle value around 9.2. its also only idling at about 12-13in of vaccuum, yet when cruising is right around 22-24in HG...
with just a 3" pipe till the rear axle and then a downturn, its loud.... not really obnoxious, but very loud... also my Hella Dual rounds didn't fit at ALL, so i'm running a set of Jetta headlights (that aren't wired because they don't have bulbs or harnesses) with no grille...
lets see, other impressions, i'm leaking oil from either the oil return fitting on the oil pan, or the actual weld, not quite sure which.... isn't there some silicone sealer or something i can put a bead of around the fitting to seal it completely???
so my overall view of the project.... lots of fun, lots of troubles along the way, lots of learning... and most of all, lots of satisfaction.
of course, this post wouldn't be complete with out my shoutouts:
- Evan (2kjettaguy) for his help in piping/welding, and his constant advice along the way... and for letting me help him with his setup to learn from...
- Kyle (blkjettavr6) for all his mechanical help, and the motor work... without whom my motor wouldn't even have been apart in the first place
- Evan/Kyle's dad - for coming through to try to get the car done earlier this week in his welding even though he had other stuff to do, and for allowing me to take over 1/3 of his garage for almost four weeks, for all the times he let me accidentally spill coolant or oil on the garage floor, for letting me use all his tools, and for the advice along the way... not to mention, its always my fault!
- Evan/Kyle's mom - for always having something good to eat for dinner for all the many nights i stayed there till 8, 9, 10 or even 11PM either BS'in with evan and his dad or working on the car
- Shaun (scrubby) for his help with getting me all the gaskets I needed, and giving me the tips along the way from a turbo loving guy
- Tony (00 golf 2.0) for starting to polish my manifold
- Laura (grldubber) for somehow always showing up and having something funny to say
- ATP and Jegs for always shipping stuff out on time, even though the J-bends jeg's sells are CRAP
oh and ofcourse, my parents, for not minding me spending all my time workin on the car, or not eating dinner at home, and those times when I didn't see another family member for 2-3 days.
and last but not least, everyone here on Vortex for all their tips and advice along the way... this project is far from done, but atleast now its running...
I still need to find a constant 12v, "on" 12v, and "ACC" 12v @ the ignition switch for the turbo timer, and need to figure out why my EGT gauge and A/F gauges aren't working....
but for now... LET THE TUNING BEGIN!!! (yes i'm tuning w/ my O2 sensor disconnected)


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

congrats junior, lookin forward to seein it.
good luck with tunin it.
ken


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.0TurboA3)*

i rode it in tonight! it is gonna be quick.
It def. gets some looks from people. like ugly chicks in GTi's


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (n2o)*

or the WRX driver goin the other way down Jumpers HOle who's jaw dropped as i passed him... i guess he was shocked at the size of the IC


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

anande! you ready for the ritchie 500 circuit!







cant wait to check it out when its tuned to lets say 20 lbs!! that should be quick for the vr6t!! he he he!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im waiting for the 42 crew to put on a apr stage 3 on laura's car







no more glen burnie crew im callin it the turbo burnie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: i know i havent talked to you guys in awhile but call me when you get the beast tuned so i can check it out!







(iv never taken a ride in a vr turbo before hint hint )

_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 11:55 AM 6-20-2003_


_Modified by dubworld2.0t at 12:07 PM 6-20-2003_


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

congrats on getting the car started and running, now fix all the little things and get that beast tuned





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Let's See Some pics!!!!!!


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: (Cheese302)*

Congrads!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (WMTJ)*

pics will be up as soon as its dry..... and i get some jetta headlights w/o cracks, and a jetta grille!


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Cool, can't wait to see it


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Cheese302)*

get the MBC hooked up yet?
we should all run at H20


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_get the MBC hooked up yet?
we should all run at H20









yea, still only at 5psi, but its QUICK... i richened it out a lot, and now on slow 1-2 shifts it shoots a large flame, and when i'm slowing down if i put it in 2nd it will usually shoot a flame..
its a lil too rich right at 3500RPM at 5psi(breaks up under high load and full throttle), just need to lean it out a lil 
tomorrow is another fun day of messin with it(i only loaded like 3 new maps,e ach with like 3 cahnges)


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

heheh yeah, i used to shoot flames, i got a video on http://www.vaporsport.com if anyone cares to peep it, also with my dyno run


----------



## 9KRedline (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Hey anahd ( damn sorry for the mis-spell ) It's Jason. It's good to see you and evans brothers cars going well. I was really hoping to run you before it blew up. I take it you heard about my 3 days of boost on my ZC. Suchs... it sounded real good about 10 seconds before it blew up. It's weird being a honda owner and talking on a VW forum. Now don't all blast me at once. I'm not like the other honda owners with their flashy paint and big wings. Most of the GB people know me and I hang oput with them all the time. I'm one of the Few honda owners that spent their money on go and not show. Hey I've treid to get a 1.8T GTi but they said I need a co-signer and I work on VW's so imagine that.The ZC is being taken out and I'm putting in a B16 just to get my car back on the road. I'm now switching to a N/A set-up and will mess with boost later again. I'll see ya's down in GB in acouple of weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (9KRedline)*

yea jason i heard bout that... sorry to hear bout the motor.... B16 huh??? come one atleast tell me its a JDM B16B(Civic Type ARGH!!! err R)... either way come down to the GB when its runnin again.... u think you'll pull on frank?


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Congrts on the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I want to see PICS!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_yea jason i heard bout that... sorry to hear bout the motor.... B16 huh??? come one atleast tell me its a JDM B16B(Civic Type ARGH!!! err R)... either way come down to the GB when its runnin again.... u think you'll pull on frank?









Oh, and i thought the code for type R was B18C1??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (GTI RB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI RB* »_Oh, and i thought the code for type R was B18C1??

Civic Si - B16A
Civic Type R - B16B
Integra GSR - B18C1
Integra Type R - B18C5


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

congrats on a job well done.
man im going on 10 months. hahahahha wait thats not funny. 

good job man. always nice to have freinds share in the fustration and happiness.
if you get fustrated there always there to give it a try and usally accomplish it. makes me mad sometimes. nice to have buddies that weld. and weld pretty good at that. 
congrats again.










































six pack on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif enjoy the boost


----------



## 9KRedline (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

yeah I'll take frank. his motor is built for boost and since he's not boosting he's not going anywhere. As for the engine codes here they are "\
b16 - Civic Si and Si-R
B16B- Civic type-R
B17a- 92'-93' Integra GS-R
B18a and b- LS integra
B18c1 and c4 - GS-R and GS-R euro spec. ( C4's are very rare euro GS-Rs )
B18c5- Integra Type-R
dude I'm justoing the B16 so I can get my car back on the road. I'm building up a LS/VTec N/A set-up right after doing the install. It'll make all high end power but my b**ch will rev. to 12K RPM I've seen it done plenty of times. I would just build up the motor now but I'm too impatient and need my car back so I can go whoop up on the GB rice doing the BD 500. You know all about it. I'll have pic.'s up of the before the turbo , during the turbo , and the aftermath of my turbo soon. They're on normal pic.'s so I have to scan them. Hey when you come to russle let me know my cars still here now since I'm yanking everything out. Wow though you guys are cool as hell here. I thought everyone was gonna blast me for driving a honda and talking in the VW forum. I should talk here more often. You guys are alot cooler then I thought.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (9KRedline)*

dude, keep the honda and boost it, i dunno if you are on honda tech, i am evoeone on there, if i could do it over it woul dbe gsr boost probbaly








oh well, the 8valveT is doing aaaight


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

Jason I'd love to take a ride in a car which revs to 12k with boost... 
That would make my day! I haven't been out lately though - I've been sick. Car's been sitting waiting for me to work on it


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Jason I'd love to take a ride in a car which revs to 12k with boost...
HONDA!!!!


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

more pics. good job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (drivingisfun)*

pics will be up as soon as it gets sunny out again..
jason, i'll probably swing by russel on monday jsut to say hi


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

Glad to see you got things running bro! I almost have enought money to starting ordering just about everything from ATP pretty soon. Good luck with all the tuning.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (9KRedline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *9KRedline* »_Hey anahd ( damn sorry for the mis-spell ) It's Jason. It's good to see you and evans brothers cars going well. I was really hoping to run you before it blew up. I take it you heard about my 3 days of boost on my ZC. Suchs... it sounded real good about 10 seconds before it blew up..

What the heck did you do for fueling? (sorry about the blown motor) I blew up a
few, learned, now I don't do that anymore...
I have been running 9-10 psi on a STOCK D16 since March or so...
just did a compression check this weekend, lowest cylinder was 150 psi.
Did the check after a run against a loud mouth with 2001 GSR.
Used '90 Honda D16 engine Free (traded junk for it)
Used T25 Turbo $100 (Gen 1 DSM)
New Cartech FMU $250
Used '89 CRX-HF $700
Look on GSR owner's face 'walking' him with a ratty old CRX 
at 130mph.... Priceless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ghetto set-ups can be fast if you have the patience to tune it correctly,
and don't beat on them until you KNOW it tuned.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

any updates on the status of the beast


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Maverik869)*

its running strong(and rich as all hell) at 8psi... waiting to get my new clutch before i turn it up anymore(got a Sachs power clutch now, waiting to get a SPEC stg3 6puck)
vaccuum is entirely too rich, to the point of where i don't think i've topped 210miles to a tank yet, and after a few minutes of rolling down the highway i can blip the gas and get some nice firey sounding pops out the exhaust






















still haven't found a set of GTI lights to use, thus its rocking jetta lights w/o a grille, and i'm still not sure what i'm doing about the bumper


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

pictures


----------

